
Pirate Bay founder copies songs to /dev/null to bankrupt the music industry - swatthatfly
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/this-season-a-notorious-pirate-gives-the-music-industry-an-expensive-gift/
======
bobby_9x
Cute. But piracy does in fact hurt the company or person that created the
content. It devalues it over time, almost like currency counterfeiting. It's
worse than theft because it's pretty easy to account for simple theft, but
nearly impossible when your actual product becomes nearly worthless.

